# KICKER ZX750.1 amp...what subs should I get?



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well to make a long story short, my car stereo got jacked, and the insurance company and circuit city are replacing everything except the subwoofers because they weren't "bolted down." 

Well circuit city said they'd be giving me the 750 rms watt 2 ohm KICKER ZX750.1 mono channel amp. Now I just need some subs, or sub, to go with it. I was thinking of sticking with kicker subs. I had 2 audiobahn 12's before, 400rms watts each, and I liked them, but I think I'm going to give kicker a try.

I was thinking either 2 kicker cvr12's (2 ohm), 1 CVX12 (2 ohm), or some other kicker subs/sub. The guy at circuity city said I should get subs around 750rms-800rms for the amp they're giving me, in 2 ohm. What do you guys think?

two 12's? (cvr12)
one 12? (cvx12)
one 15?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

just get 2 12" CVRs but the dual 2 ohm ones so you can wire hem series parallel and you will be gettin almost full rms to em


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I don't know much about specs...

I'm looking at some cvr12's on ebay, it says

"Impedance - 2ohms" and "Dual Voice Coil - Yes 4 ohms each (dual 2 optional)"...are those 2 different things I need to be looking at?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i think they mean you can get them in dual 2 ohm coils if you want them


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I see, so I should be getting the dual 2ohm voice coils...

and it wouldn't be better to run the amp to one 12 around 750-800rms?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

well depends on the setup i would run the two CVRs you get em in the right box tehy pound


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What kind of box, a vented box?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

ported yes


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

How many cubic feet do I want it to be? I was looking on crutchfield at a single cvr12 and it said "ported box volume: 1.75-2.25 cu. ft."...does that mean per woofer?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yes


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

why not try a sub that everyone hasnt owned already? i dont know not one person that has a system that hasnt used or heard cvr subs, but the only reason my peeps know about ID, RE,ORION, DIRECTED, CDT, AUTOTEK, MMATS, and blackmore is because i dont want ppl in my area having what i got (so i always be the one that bust the scene with shit thats not found in bestbuy, circuitcity, soundadvice, and almost all of the car audio stores in the area), and you should join the crowd man! 


ITS FUN!!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Well I just had my car broken into, windows smashed, window frame bent, paint scratched, backseat ripped off the frame, leather cut, carpet cut, rear deck ripped out, dashboard cracked, and I had a $500 deductable on my car insurance...I'm going for what's cheap, reliable, and powerful.

...so should I aim for 1.75 or 2.25 per sub?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

depends on what your tuning it to and port type


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I was looking at boxes like this. This one in particular is 2.00 per chamber, but most I found were 1.75.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

whats it tuned to?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

It doesnt say. I've only seen 1 dual 12" ported box on ebay with info about what it was tuned to.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

well you better look and find one that tells you until you go buy one...dont want you to get fucked over homie


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What tune should I be looking for?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

35Hz-40Hz


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Oct 3 2006, 07:48 PM~6298943
> *35Hz-40Hz
> *


only if its 2 cubic feet per chamber? or for 1.75-2.25?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Hm I never found that one...does it say anywhere how many cubic feet it is per chamber? I couldn't find that.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

i added it up all together its 4.7 cu ft external so its all good


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Is it the thicker the MDF the better?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

3/4 MDF is whats alwasy used


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

well not always used but you get the point


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone heard of Acoustic Audio subs? 

I saw a pair of 18" subs going for $100 plus shipping... they were 500rms watts each. They say "B.A.S.S. Series" in blue on the woofer.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 3 2006, 10:25 PM~6300114
> *Has anyone heard of Acoustic Audio subs?
> 
> I saw a pair of 18" subs going for $100 plus shipping... they were 500rms watts each. They say "B.A.S.S. Series" in blue on the woofer.
> *


You answered your own question there homie...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

lol I was just hoping maybe they were on sale, reg. $500 or something.

what do you think of the kicker cvr12's?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 3 2006, 10:46 PM~6300265
> *lol I was just hoping maybe they were on sale, reg. $500 or something.
> 
> what do you think of the kicker cvr12's?
> *


Solid mainstream entry level subwoofers...

I think better can be had for around the same money though...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

like what?


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

i used to have comp vr's.. they are sick subs.. one word of advise to you man is get the box made for you by an audio shop in your area... dont buy that crap on ebay... and the amp that your getting will push more than 750 watts rms... every kicker amp comes with sort of like a birth certificate.. they test each one and each one has a different power rating... i have a 600.1 and it pushes 750 watts rms.. so your 750 will put out alot more...

those subs can handle alot of jam... my buddy had 2 12's and we hooked up a kicker 1250.1 to them... shit was crazy... i had 3 hooked up to my 600.1 and i was hitting like 146 db's but that was a sealed box.

the comp vr's are not that expensive... i can get them for about 200 canadian each. they are well worth the money...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Do you think I can run more than 2 cvr12's to the 750.1?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

yes but you wouldnt be getting anyweher near full power to them


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What about what Juiced10 said about the box, is it really worth it to have an audio shop charge me a fortune.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

its better to do it yourself...and if you ot the money id say do it cause they USUALLY no what there doin


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

so don't buy from ebay?


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

no


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 3 2006, 06:14 PM~6298747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dont buy a box from hifi, the glue they use smells like overcooked crack and they only use 1/2 inch mdf.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

okay


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Oct 3 2006, 07:52 PM~6298974
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/DUAL-12-PORTED-3-4-MDF...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


 what about that?


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Oct 4 2006, 10:03 PM~6308309
> *what about that?
> *



what about you two stop pretended that this thread is AIM!

your posts are minutes apart, just instant message each other!!!

jdogg == ridinonduecez


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Oct 5 2006, 11:11 AM~6311103
> *what about you two stop pretended that this thread is AIM!
> 
> your posts are minutes apart, just instant message each other!!!
> ...


Agreed...


----------



## Juiced10 (Aug 21, 2006)

you can hook 3 up to that amp if you want.... like the other guy said you just wont get full power to them...

sometimes thats a good thing..


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

dude i never thought about aim :roflmao:


----------



## furburger (Nov 15, 2005)

just make your own box ya lazy ass


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I dont have any of the equiptment to do that.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

One thing I never really liked about my 2 audiobahn 12's in the bandpass box was the fact that everything rattled. I've been looking at fatmat on ebay for this time around...but if I had the kicker cvr12's in a sealed box, would there be less rattling than a ported? 

Is there a very noticable difference between 2 cvr12's in a sealed and in a ported box?


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Does anyone know about this insurance situation...

I bught an audiobahn 800 rms watt amp from circuit city a while back. The amp was stolen, and my insurance company works with circuit city, and said they replace according to specs not price. Well circuit city no longer carries audiobahn, so they said they'd probably give me this 750.1 kicker amp at around 800 rms watts. Well circuit city sells the amp for $500...do you guys think I could return the amp and get $500 cash?


----------

